# Picture frame fails after 20+ years - how to repair?



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

A few days ago there was a noise from the far side of our house. Weather outside was really windy and I thought the noise was something blowing in the yard. However later when I walked in the room, there was a frame broken into four pieces scattered across the floor. I would like to try to repair the frame as it, and the print inside, was a gift about 20+ years ago. It appears there were splines of some sort. These are some pictures of the pieces. Any suggestions are appreciated. Still puzzled by what caused the failure after all this time.


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

Saw out the splines and replace them. Should be pretty easy to do.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Make a new better looking frame.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd cut out a wider spline slot- like the width of a table saw blade and put in new splines and make sure the splines are long grain across the joint. That original spline one looks to be 1/16 "or smaller

cheers, Jim


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks - I've not done splines like this before (and is a pretty big frame). I assume I'll need to trim the fragments/splinters and then glue up the corners and then cut out the old and insert new splines? Won't have shop time until next weekend so plenty of opportunity to develop a plan!


> Saw out the splines and replace them. Should be pretty easy to do.
> 
> - MikeDilday





> I d cut out a wider spline slot- like the width of a table saw blade and put in new splines and make sure the splines are long grain across the joint. That original spline one looks to be 1/16 "or smaller
> 
> cheers, Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


----------



## theart (Nov 18, 2016)

> Thanks - I ve not done splines like this before (and is a pretty big frame). I assume I ll need to trim the fragments/splinters and then glue up the corners and then cut out the old and insert new splines? Won t have shop time until next weekend so plenty of opportunity to develop a plan!


I usually put the splines in during glue-up, because I find it easier to keep the faces of the frame pieces flush that way. In this case, I would trim/sand the splinters off flush with the miters, then use the table saw + tenon jig to cut slots for the new splines. Cut the new splines to fit, and glue up everything at once.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I d cut out a wider spline slot- like the width of a table saw blade and put in new splines and make sure the splines are long grain across the joint. That original spline one looks to be 1/16 "or smaller
> 
> cheers, Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


+1 *DITTO ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :<))))*


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe find a thin oak plywood and cut it to serve as backing. You can use the iron on edge banding for the sides.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Another option I can think of is to use the plywood backing but cut it about 1/2" shorter on all sides and use real wood to flush it with the sides. That way you can router the corners. It may require sanding the frame (at least the sides) to match colors.


----------

